# Mosquito PZ474



## Jimbob (Jun 7, 2020)

Mosquito in Tucson International, Arizona June 6, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 7, 2020)

A military machine shouldn't really be so pretty.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## conkerking (Jun 8, 2020)

Lovely pics. I'm building a Mozzie at the moment and it's nice to see the real thing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2020)

Built for Rod Lewis. I have heard that he has sold this machine to someone in California.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Jimbob (Jun 10, 2020)

It was in Tucson because of weather. On the way to California. I would have not seen it otherwise. It was the first time I had seen one fly. I can only say F'ing Bad Ass. I wish that I could have gotten a closer look. I also thought it was cool that it was the anniversary of D-Day. As far as the sale is concerned, that was all very Hush-Hush.


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 12, 2020)

It ended the day in Chino Saturday afternoon. The Mosquito was on my bucket list of must see, and it did not disappoint.


----------

